# Project Buell 1



## John Conroy (Jun 11, 2016)

I have a soft spot for tube frame Buell motorcycles and I saw this one at a chopper shop waiting to be hacked apart for the engine. The good news was the chopper guys are not into fuel injection and could not make it run. I made a low ball offer and the owner accepted. It has quite a list of problems, the fuse and diode block was full of corrosion, the fuel pump is full of rust and the injectors were seized. I wired in a new fuse block and removed and flushed the injectors but the fuel pump is going to have to be replaced and they are getting hard to find. I got it running today with a remote fuel supply using an automotive injector flushing tool and a few brass fittings. Now that I know it runs and the engine seems OK I am going to find a fuel pump and the few other small parts the chopper dudes already robbed off it. Those include the clutch actuator ramp and the right handlebar switch and throttle assembly. Here is a link to a video showing it running today for the first time in 4 years.


----------



## Janger (Jun 12, 2016)

Good project!


----------



## Alexander (Jun 15, 2016)

It looks great. I like rescuing other peoples motorcycles from the junk pile. There is something satisfying about knowing every detail about every part after the old bike is all back together.


----------



## John Conroy (Jun 21, 2016)

The muffler was missing on this bike also. In 2001 I bought a new Buell M2 (sold it in 2008 and have regretted it ever since) and replaced the stock muffler with a Vance & Hines one. The V&H was nice and light and shiny but it was too loud. On the other hand the stocker was heavy, black and extremely restrictive/quiet and it is still in the attic above my garage.  Since this  Buell is being brought back to life on a low buck budget I decided to try to try and use the stock muffler from the M2 and make it less restrictive but less noisy than the V&H I had previously. I sliced the OEM muffler into 3 pieces on my band saw. Inside there is a set of 4 perforated tubes running the length of the muffler, all of them blocked off at some point. I could see that the block were all done a 1 location in the center of the muffler. I sliced the center section of the muffler twice more to removed the 1 inch section where the tubes were blocked off. The I welded the pieces back together with the block off plate left out. There are still 4 lengths of perforated pipe in there and my hope was it would not be too loud.

The piece on the left is the block off plate.
















I left that piece out and welded the other 4 pieces back together and the muffler is 1 inch shorter  then before







A little high temp header paint and voila, we have a muffler that looks stock.







It turned out well and as you can tell in the video is not too obnoxiously loud.


----------

